# Running on 3 legs? So worried!



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Lately we have noticed when Luigi is running he picks up his back right leg and just uses 3 legs to run. Not all the time but most of the time. I am freaking out that he has hip or joint problems based on internet research  . Has anyone seen this before? He just had a checkup 2 weeks ago and the vet did a complete exam and he is very happy and healthy otherwise. I just can't stop worrying!

Thank you for any information...


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

could just been a cut or scrape on that paw. my little guy did the 3 legged run after heavy salting on the sidewalk burned his paw. it takes a week or so to heal. i'd inspect the pawpad carefully to see if stepped on something or has a small injury.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have had rescue havanese that injured her ACL (Anterior Cruciate Ligament) and had to have it repaired, it was in an instant, a jump onto my bed that resulted in walking on three legs and not using her right back leg. She had to have surgery to repair the ligament. I suggest that you take your baby to the vet if Luigi continues to walk on three legs today. The vet can easily see if everything is fine and can give you something to ease the inflammation and pain. Good luck. BTW, I think I posted about this experience a few years ago on this forum, her name is Belle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would check the pad carefully for any splinters or something painful lodged in it and if that isnt the case, head to the vet.

I hope its not anything serious!

Kara


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sounds like it could be luxating patellas (slipping kneecaps).
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2448
I would take him back to the vet and have them check his patellas. I hope it's not bad enought that he needs surgery~
I would let his breeder know too.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Mindy did that with her partially torn ACL. I'd take your dog to the vet to be checked. Mindy is on crate rest and inflamation reliever- we are hoping to avoid surgery.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone,
Yes, I am concerned it is the patella. We have an appointment today.
Hopefully it will go well,
Thank you again.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Keep us posted as soon as you know...now that we're worrying too! Hoping for the best...


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
Im so upset. The vet says its Legg-Perthes Disease. We will know more after the appointment with the surgeon. We saw the x-rays and I feel awful that I did not bring him in sooner. He is sleeping now from sedation for the xray and I am a mess.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I am sooo sorry you got bad news! Now I gotta look that up, and see what we're up against! I will be prayin' for your boy!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Please don't feel guilty, you had him vetted and the vet saw nothing. You didn't linger and once you noticed him walking on three legs you took him to the vet again and he was diagnosed. You did everything right. 

I do think you should contact his breeder and give them this information, because it is important and they need to know.

You are a good puppy parent, never doubt that, it's a fact.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear your puppy will need surgery. Yes, the breeder needs to know as it is genetic, but it's doubtful they would have known your puppy had it. I had a Coton de Tulear many years ago with Legg Perthes. If I remember right it is necrosis of the ball of the femur- they cut it off and scar tissue develops which holds the joint together. She did great after the surgery and after healing she never even limped- maybe a very occasional hop. You are encouraged to get them up and walking as soon after surgery as possible. This helps with the healing. My dog did not like walking on three legs, so she started walking on it very quickly. She screamed the first few times which broke my heart, but very quickly got used to it. Good Luck!!! I know I have seen other posters who have had the surgery more recently who will hopefully chime in

Also, your vet would not have been able to determine this without the xrays, so even though your puppy had been to the vet recently they wouldn't have been able to tell. My dog didn't limp with it at all. She was laying on her back and I was rubbing her tummy. I moved down and rubbed her leg and she screamed!!. That's when I took her to the vet and after xrays it was discovered. She was about 6 months old at the time. I think they said it was usually found in puppies between 6 to 9 months old


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your stories and the kind words they really do help!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh so sorry for Luigi and for you.But at least you have a diagnoses now,and things can only get better now.Good luck.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
We saw the surgeon today and she agreed with the Vet. We are very sad he has to go through this but SO grateful there is an option to help him! Also, our breeder is being amazing and offering many options to help. We don't have all the details finalized yet but are very hopeful that after some rough weeks ahead Luigi will make a full recovery. Thank you for all your care and concern I will keep updating as I know more.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

That is wonderful news!
It's no fun when they have surgery- and the first few days of recovery can be rough. But I know your love for Luigi and I know he will be just fine!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a Hav rescue with Legg Perthes last summer. She was uncomfortable the first week following surgery but after that it was harder on me (restricting her activity) than on her. This surgery is actually simpler than the patella surgery (which my Coton had), if that helps any. Pancake will be up and running on all 4 in no time. Good Luck


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,
Luigi's surgery is tomorrow morning. Our breeder helped set it up asap they have been amazing!! Thank you for sharing your experiences with me. It is a hard concept to wrap my head around. That removing part of the bone actually helps! But reading others stories has given me a lot of peace about it. We have spoiled him all week and probably will forever  he will be staying overnight and they will update me on him throughout the day. We are both going to bed now to get our rest. 
Thank you everyone for your kindness and help!!

Jessica and Luigi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We'll be keeping both you and Luigi in our thoughts tomorrow morning!

If it makes you feel any better, I had to have joint reconstruction surgery at the base of my thumb. They do the same thing... actually remove the old joint. In my case, they took a piece of tendon from my fore arm, and used that to create a cushion for the new "joint". I don't know if they do something similar with dogs or not. 

The first few days post-surgery wasn't fun, but before long I was pain-free... something that I hadn't had for several years before I got up the nerve to have it done. That was about 15 years ago, and it still functions better than most of my joints!ound:


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi.

Well we are back home after a long drive and Luigi is recovering. Our breeder paid for the entire surgery we just needed to go to her vet. I can't sing their praises enough they have been so kind and concerned. Surgery went very well! Luigi is moving around but not really using the leg yet. We will start with massaging the leg and then work towards re-hab. He is "glossy eyed" from the pain meds. and we miss his sweet personality right now but it will show up soon! Thank you for all the support what a crazy-emotional week!
Jessica and Luigi


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds like you have a very responsible breeder. Is that kind of thing hereditary? Lugi is very well loved and taken care of


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Pancake said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well we are back home after a long drive and Luigi is recovering. Our breeder paid for the entire surgery we just needed to go to her vet. I can't sing their praises enough they have been so kind and concerned. Surgery went very well! Luigi is moving around but not really using the leg yet. We will start with massaging the leg and then work towards re-hab. He is "glossy eyed" from the pain meds. and we miss his sweet personality right now but it will show up soon! Thank you for all the support what a crazy-emotional week!
> Jessica and Luigi


Jessica,
so glad that things went well. The first few days are hard, but I'm sure Luigi will be up and going strong very soon. Sending you both hugs and please keep us updated on his progress. It's wonderful that your breeder paid for the surgery and has been so concerned and supportive.
Jocelyn


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so happy his surgery went well~ now comes the hard part!
Get him lots of chewies etc to keep him busy. It gets harder and harder to keep them 'down' once the meds wear off.
Give him a big belly rub~


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Suzi said:


> It sounds like you have a very responsible breeder. Is that kind of thing hereditary? Lugi is very well loved and taken care of


It can be hereditary, the result of an injury which results in the blood flow to the bone being cut off, or the result of unknown cause... Another one of those "bumps in the road" of life.

Glad to hear Pancake is on his way to recovery. It may be a few weeks before he starts using that leg, but it will happen. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastic that your breeder was so supportive, and I'm thrilled to hear that Luigi is doing so well!!!


----------

